# Feeder Goldfish



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I bought my first 10 feeder goldfish at petsmart 2 days ago, and stuck them in my 10 gallon tank. I already had 5 rosy red minnows in the tank who had been living there for 2 weeks.

In that 2 days, FOUR goldfish have up and died on me, for NO #$ing REASON! Theres a 5th that looks like its about to bite the dust, too. The minnows are perfectly fine.
But GOD what is with these goldfish? Are these things programmed to self-destruct or what?? There aren't any visible signs of disease, their activity level just starts decreasing, until they just get sucked onto the filter intake. But my minnows are perfectly fine.

I bet in another 3 days I'll have like 2 goldfish left, and out of those 10 only 1 actually served its purpose as fish food. These things suck.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

point number 1 - Goldfish are just goldfish - NOT feeder goldfish!!!!!!!!!!!!

point number 2 - it is the shops fault for selling you fish which are either ill, or new in and therefore stressed and fragile

point number 3 - it is also your fault for not checking them (did you look for desiese?, did you ask when they were new in the shop?)

But all in all we are all guilty of this kind of thing, and it SUX - I just hope for your sake you got it from a shop with a weeks guarentee


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

It isn't a financial loss, all 10 of them cost a little over a dollar. I referred to them as feeder goldfish, since that's what their intended use relates to. I'm just kind of... SURPRISED that they have a tendency to die off like this.

They don't have any visible signs of disease either, as I said.

Petsmart gets regular shipments of them in every week, cuz they sell out like mad cuz everyone feeds their oscars with them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That sucks, dude









In Holland we have a new law, that grants all buyers of pets through the retail business 6 months guarantee on the animals: wheter it's a dog or a guppy doesn't matter.
Pretty neat, but I wonder to what ridiculous situations this will eventually lead...


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

That's typical. Used to happen to us all the time. And no matter how hard you look sometimes ick or something else will tend to slip by. So now after we buy them and do a slight water change, we add the feeders and a salt treatment that will hopefully kill some diseases they may have. Still lose a few from time to time, but far less than before.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That sucks, dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats a terribly shitty deal for the petstores, if some guy kills his oscar cuz of bad filtration in a month or two, then he can just take it back. Theres gotta be alot of people out there like that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry about your whooping loss...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im no bitching about the loss, just the fact that the things fuckin die off like dayflies.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Im no bitching about the loss, just the fact that the things fuckin die off like dayflies.


 for some reason feeder goldfish just don't last long..don't know why...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you are wrong - when I buy goldfish I have found that they last quite a while (except the last one which was eaten by my axolotl)
it is not the species of fish - piranhas would be the same - it is the conditions and stress they have to live with.

if you want them to last the best idea is to find out when your shop gets a delivery and dont buy them on that day or for a few days after.

also look for signs of desiese - not only in the one tank as many shops use the same nets or water for all tanks so the desiese from 3 tanks away can be in your chosen tank.

Do not but from shops with ill fish!!!!

you might think - whats the alternative?
not to buy that day, and complain to the management, and if nessesary the local authorities.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

...and you wanted to feed these to your quality fish?










Mark


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats why you guys dont use feeders as regular food for your Ps. Only for daily excercise and/or to test their predatory skills


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my feeders die all the time i do about 2 water changes a week in my 10 gal.
but if i buy 25 feeders by the end of a 2 week time im lucky to have 5 left thats with out feeding my rhom i give him 1 gold fish a week the rest is beef heart and shrimp i have a 20 gal filter with 2 air pumps in the 10 gal dont know what else to do iv bought feeders from 3 different stores and the same happens from where ever i buy them
nothins better then flushin money down the toilet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my feeders usaully dont last that long uaslly 1-2 days


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> In that 2 days, FOUR goldfish have up and died on me, for NO #$ing REASON!


 Wouldn't you rather die for no reason at all, then to have to deal with the inevitable horror that comes with being a feeder?? :sad:


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

point 1=they r goldfish
point 2=they r goldfish
point 3=they r goldfish


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

The thing about goldfish is, unless you really have to... dont buy during the warmer seasons. I used to manage a fish store and everyone knows that the summer time is the worst time to buy goldfish cause they always come in diseased. The most common is ich or tailrot during this time. When we used to order feeders in the summertime, its not uncommon for half of them to come in dead and a bunch others die in the days to come. If you must, stick with rosey reds till fall when the weather cools off to buy goldfish.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Yep....same here. every third or fourth time I buy some of those little jerks, half of em croak within a day or two. I should consider myself lucky. but another thing I've noticed about the small goldfish under 2 inches, is that most lfs dont feed them enough.

they are too busy focusing on the $ fish and just plain dont give a damn because they know the little guys are expendable and have a slim chance at any decent future.

twice I have purchased the small ones where they were so under nourished that upon one of them dying, all the others immediately cannibalized on him. strange. that's why I waited till my rb's got big enough to eat the large goldfish 3 inches and up. they were fed, healthy, and lasted that long.....must be ok.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i buy about 10 feeder goldfish a week and they almost always last at least a week. I have had one in the tank just to see how long he will last for over three weeks. I feed them twice a day will goldfish food. If that matters.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Here might be the reason.

You had 5 fish in the 10g. Then, you added 10 more. I don't think the 10g could handle the extra bio-load you put in the tank. Those 10 golds added their waste (ammonia urine etc.) Your bacteria colony could only keep up with the 5 fish you had in their before. I think it might have been overcrowding or a small ammonia spike which the stressed golds couldn't handle.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha i put some of my feeders in with this stupid big fish i was keeping in my 15 came back and they were all dead. i was like man i didn't want you to eat them i wanted my reds.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what kinda "big fish" was it?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

C. Fiesta or something like that.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

here is a pict of it. this was when he was in my 120g before i had to take him out because he was bugging my other fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL, that thing will never be a feeder, and that thing would whoop the sh*t out of your red bellies if you ever dared stick them in the same tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dont even bother entering that for non-piranha pic of the month as it is way too ugly!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that's pretty harsh, innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sometimes the truth hurts - but alas I was joking, it is welcome in the non-piranha pic of the month contest, and with all the enterys we have it stands a good chance


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

For feeders i just use new water, and only buy enough for 3-4 days.
After this all new water, i have even just used water right out of the tap
and into the bucket. I also use no filter just air stone. I find feeders dont often last more than 2 weeks no matter what you do.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BUICKBOY said:


> For feeders i just use new water, and only buy enough for 3-4 days.
> After this all new water, i have even just used water right out of the tap
> and into the bucket. I also use no filter just air stone. I find feeders dont often last more than 2 weeks no matter what you do.


 welcome to PFury

I hope you realise that your goldfish die because you do not look after them.

you do not treat your water, you have no filter either.

I think if you took better care you would see improvements in their health


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i feed my rbps feeder goldfish not often but whenever i buy 2-3 dozens none of them die on their own they die because they get eaten ...i think yur problem is why the fukkk would u put 10 feeder goldfish in a 10 gallon tank wid 5 red minnows ,woudnt you think thats over crowded ??? small tank wid lots of fish = deaths forsure ... you must be a lil kid


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

GOLDFISH SUCK as feeders but make interesting pond fish

i dont hate all goldfish just feeder goldfish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yes they do suck but this is really old topic

we can start a new one so theres not the

funky post in it


----------

